# Recommendations For Tuscany Trip



## dinger

Currently planning a 3 week trip touring the Tuscany region and have got some places in mind that have been mentioned on here but hope to make sure we don't miss any gems whilst down there.

So far the places we have are

Lake Orta on the way down/ back
Florence
Sienna
Lucca
Pisa
Perugia 

Any must Do,s that should be added 

Cheers

Dinger


----------



## Zebedee

San Gimignano

Passignano sul Trasimeno

Arrezzo

Assisi

Poggibonsi

Can't fail really. Italy is a wonderfully interesting country - you trip over places of interest whether you are looking for them or not! :wink:  

Dave


----------



## spatz1

zeb.... do they still do the open air opera at san gimiano ???

I can second trasimeno, its the only wild camp haven of peace in a very overcrowded italian holiday season but absolutly energy sapping humid to the point of lethargy for us english when the suns been on the lake....


----------



## tonyt

I'd add Volterra to that list.


----------



## Zebedee

tonyt said:


> I'd add Volterra to that list.


So would I, but I overlooked it.

The pottery in some of the hill towns is . . . interesting.  Great if you like the style, and not very expensive. A bit gaudy for some tastes though.

Dave


----------



## Sandy_Saunders

Don't forget the Chianti area between Sienna and Florence. Beautiful countryside, wine and some decent Sostas. 

We are just returning from Italy and visited some of the places mentioned. My wife is disabled which meant that we passed on Siena and only I went round Volterra. In both places the Sosta is at the bottom of a steep hill. Likewise we missed Florence, but I think we could have got in on a train if we had tried.

Pisa, Lucca both great. Also, outside Tuscany, Ravenna and Venice by Ferry.

Sandy


----------



## provencal

We enjoyed Pescheiera del Garda (Butterfly) on Lake Garda, with easy access to the town, and Assisi, where there is a cheap shuttle service into the town.

Lago de Trasimiento was cheap and good but roads were rough.

These were all ACSI, if you're going off season.

We found Perugia town to be a nightmare, with lots of narrow one way streets all leading to the town centre, like a fly trap.

Florence, which is Firenze on the road signs, cost us €38 for a hill top site near the centre.

Brian


----------



## JeanLuc

Colle di Val d'Elsa
Montepulciano (good sosta with great view) - fantastic wine
Pienza (small sosta - get there early and avoid weekends) - Unesco World Heritage site

We found the easiest way to visit Siena (an absolute MUST SEE) was to stay in Sovicile and get the bus from the campsite. Campsite is called Montagnola and is in the MHF database.

Feeling jealous - we haven't been to Tuscany for a few years.


----------



## dinger

*Tuscany*

Thanks guys , most helpful advice . Really looking forward to this trip as our last trip was to the northern lakes which was fantastic.
Any other tips ?


----------



## geraldandannie

Hi Andy

I don't know if you're into opera at all, but we visited the Puccini festival at Torre del Lago Puccini. A wonderful open-air theatre in a magical location, where Puccini had his lake home.

Info: http://www.puccinifestival.it/website/eng/index.asp

We saw Madama Butterfly there. A fantastic experience.

There's a campsite within cycling distance.

We found a number of the campsites in Tuscany were quite crowded, and facilities were a little dowdy.

Gerald


----------



## vicdicdoc

In Pisa I stayed at the "Torre Pendente" campsite - 300metres from the leaning tower . . its not 'too' expensive either !
I also stayed all around lake Trasimino - luverly ! but I agree - the roads in Italy really not that good so make sure all that rattles is well wrapped !


----------



## Sandy_Saunders

*Re: Tuscany*



dinger said:


> Thanks guys , most helpful advice . Really looking forward to this trip as our last trip was to the northern lakes which was fantastic.
> Any other tips ?


One thing to note is that Tuscany does not seem to be as advanced, weather wise, as the south of France. We found that Tuscany was colder and less advanced in terms of leaves on trees etc. compared to Provence last year. More importantly, few ACSI campsites are open until after easter and many not until the first of May.

It's still a great place though, you will enjoy your visit.

Sandy


----------



## eddied

*Tuscany*

 Challenging roads, but a beautiful area - Barga. Also a nice sosta there. If you're Siena way, then don't miss Monteriggioni. fairly basic 'wild camping - car park' spot just outside the walls. If you're going Trasimeno - Perugia way then also try San Gemini.
In the Chianti region of Tuscany then Montalcino is also a must.
Wherever you go, you will enjoy.
Buon viaggio,
eddied


----------



## dinger

*Tuscany*

Thanks people for the helpful suggestions , bit worried the number of posts referring to drink , LOL  ....

Pisa is on the list as I will make sure I get the customary photo of lady Dinger holding it upright ......or better still spirit level in hand

Gerald , I have a confession to make , I have really tried to get to grips with opera but was subjected to Mario Lanza as a
small child and still have nightmares to this day  lots of portly people shouting at each other !

But ther again some of the woman participants have fine lungs ........ 

When we visited the amphitheatre in Verona it made us laugh as above the main entrance the date mark was 30AD ...........and on a bill board to the right a massive advert for the forth comming Rod Stewart concert! ....... :lol: he probably opened the place !°


----------



## Rapide561

*Tuscany*

Hi

EVerything mentioned above!

Here is a link to my blog from last May - you need to move the pages a bit but we did Florence, Pisa, Lucca, San Gimignano etc. Details of campsites etc also there. We used Florence as a base and caught buses to get to Siena etc.

Italy May 2011

If you have time, take a train to Orvieto - it's fantastic, Google it or read my blog pages.

Russell


----------



## dinger

Thanks Russell....will read the blog this evening and add bits to the growing itinerary

Looks like a plan is coming together

Dinger


----------

